# Great, inexpensive solution for veneering



## Jackryan (Apr 7, 2013)

I have used one off and on for three years and enjoy it. I have a large platen in the bag and place the veneer on that without a platen on top and that works well.


----------



## go4tech (Aug 5, 2015)

As one that has built model RC airplanes (bonding Carbon fiber to balsa,) there are may ways to vacuum bag.

Typically use standard 6 mil plastic and plumbers putty to make my own bags (wings tend to have a long and thin aspect ratio that trash bags do not have). The easiest vacuum pump is a simple brake bleeder from Harbor Freight. Can get, and keep, good pressure.

For the bleeder (the plastic netting mentioned) one can use good (thick) paper towels, or a reasonable t-shirt. Just about anything will do. Note if the material to be pressed is "soft", something without a pattern would be recommended.

This is an interesting take /re-use. This uses an air extractor and valve typically used to re-seal a wine bottle…..

As for the $60 kit, maybe raid the wine cabinet, grab a piece of plastic, some paper towels, and some plumbers putty and be off and running!

Best regards,
JK


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review *lefty*...

I've been using one (similar) for years and it's good to let others know about their use/existance… Remiss of me not dropping a review in the past as I've had quite a few visitors to my workshop showing ignorant interest in the gizmo.

A helluva lot cheaper than a *venturi pump* that I always keep getting tempted with, but just can't justify the extravagance due to the efficiency of these "air bags".


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

The twin caskets I made in Jun 2012 has Sapelle veneer vac bagged on using Roarocket if you want to see the results you can achieve on curved surfaces.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/67042


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I just took a look, and thought the construction blog may be of more of a technical interest.
Checking closely you can can see the imprint of the nylon netting something go4tech mentioned in his post, it did self removed after time.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/robscastle/blog/30239


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

> I just took a look, and thought the construction blog may be of more of a technical interest.
> Checking closely you can can see the imprint of the nylon netting something go4tech mentioned in his post, it did self removed after time.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/robscastle/blog/30239
> ...


Impressive!


----------

